# I've been itching for some trout and creek fishing



## TripleXBullies (Aug 11, 2017)

Next Saturday - the 19th? I'm open to Stamp Creek, the hooch or anywhere else anyone has to suggest. I  haven't fished Stamp Creek in years. I know trout is always open now but I don't know when they're stocking it. 

I'm really looking to trout fish but open to any kind of creek/river fishing.


----------



## MOTS (Aug 11, 2017)

Probably do better in the fishing forum.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 11, 2017)

It's an invitation for these guys here. I like them.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 11, 2017)

It is a drive but a good place where I have some luck is the Tallulah river in Rabun County.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 11, 2017)

TripleXBullies said:


> It's an invitation for these guys here. I like them.



I have a spot but the water might be wrong with all this rain.  Maybe by next weekend it will be ok.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 11, 2017)

Sounds good to give it a try.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 11, 2017)

MOTS said:


> Probably do better in the fishing forum.


News flash -
A/As fish too and some of us here, believer and non, have fished and hunted together.


----------



## MOTS (Aug 11, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> News flash -
> A/As fish too and some of us here, believer and non, have fished and hunted together.



I thought he may have made a keystroke mistake is all. I could care less in what you believe Walter.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 11, 2017)

MOTS said:


> I thought he may have made a keystroke mistake is all. I could care less in what you believe Walter.


Well then my bad.
So just wondering, you must be reading along, no desire to join the discussion?
And is that dog in your avatar actually yours? That is one awesome looking pooch.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 11, 2017)

TripleXBullies said:


> Sounds good to give it a try.



I gotchu, man.  Ask Walt and JB.  I know where dey is.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 11, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> Well then my bad.
> So just wondering, you must be reading along, no desire to join the discussion?
> And is that dog in your avatar actually yours? That is one awesome looking pooch.



Yeah he must lift weights.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 12, 2017)

Walt, Ambush, can yall be there?  I think I'm good after noon on Saturday for the spot Ambush took us to.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 12, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> News flash -
> A/As fish too and some of us here, believer and non, have fished and hunted together.



YEs, we have.  , it's been way too long my friend.


----------



## ky55 (Aug 12, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> News flash -
> A/As fish too and some of us here, believer and non, have fished and hunted together.



Y'all are fortunate to have good friends. 
If I went fishing with most of the folks on the other sites I visit somebody would be dragging the river for my body the next day.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 12, 2017)

ky55 said:


> Y'all are fortunate to have good friends.
> If I went fishing with most of the folks on the other sites I visit somebody would be dragging the river for my body the next day.



Honestly, I have found the AAA is one of the better sub forums on this page, or any page, for having well reasoned and respectable disagreements.  Im not sure why that is, but I guess it's a good mix of the right rolks.

I need to spend more time in here.  I know I always say that, but, I always mean it.


----------



## ky55 (Aug 12, 2017)

JB0704 said:


> Honestly, I have found the AAA is one of the better sub forums on this page, or any page, for having well reasoned and respectable disagreements.  Im not sure why that is, but I guess it's a good mix of the right rolks.
> 
> I need to spend more time in here.  I know I always say that, but, I always mean it.



Yep, 
I've never seen so many good folks from both "sides" in one place. 
Most of the conversations are so far over my head that I just stop by and read the posts.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 13, 2017)

ky55 said:


> Y'all are fortunate to have good friends.
> If I went fishing with most of the folks on the other sites I visit somebody would be dragging the river for my body the next day.


I stay away from those places. Both sides are generally like rabid dogs just there to tear flesh from each other.
Not much thinking goin' on.
We are pretty mellow in here comparatively speaking.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 13, 2017)

JB0704 said:


> YEs, we have.  , it's been way too long my friend.




Anybody wanna bring a flyrod next time just for fun?  By the way, last time I went I caught 5 on a BlueFox Vibrax and 2 on corn.  All scrawny stockers.  They ate OK.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 14, 2017)

Glad this thing is coming together this time. I missed the last times.  What time are y'all available? Where can we discuss where to meet up at?


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 14, 2017)

I think I can be at the hooch by noon on Saturday.......the problem might be the crowd, though.  Ambush may know more about it.......


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 14, 2017)

If I give my wife her time on Saturday morning I should be able to get there by 1 but I'm not 100% where we're talking about. I can be there earlier but will be easier if we go after 1.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 15, 2017)

I think we should try to find a time that works for most.  This Saturday I have a window between noon and about 4 to fish in, next Saturday I am out.  Both Sunday are open.  I hope Ambush jumps in with a crowd report.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 15, 2017)

The crowd is hit or miss on the weekend.  It's a popular spot.  We went on a Tuesday and saw no one.  We were there from 11-2.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 16, 2017)

Can Walt and Ambush do early afternoon on Saturday?


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 16, 2017)

TripleXBullies said:


> Can Walt and Ambush do early afternoon on Saturday?


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 16, 2017)

If not this Saturday, when would work?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 16, 2017)

I can do Sunday afternoon as well.

JB. If you're free for both, you can come fish in ML with me whenever we aren't at the hooch. I'm trying to find the big ones deep with my new Helix.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 16, 2017)

TripleXBullies said:


> I can do Sunday afternoon as well.
> 
> JB. If you're free for both, you can come fish in ML with me whenever we aren't at the hooch. I'm trying to find the big ones deep with my new Helix.



Very cool!  Mebbe we can work it out on FB.  Thanks!


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm in for Saturday.  What's the plan?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 17, 2017)

I can Leave Villa Rica at 11:45am. If JB knows where to go I can pick him up on the way so I don't need to be told where to go.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 17, 2017)

TripleXBullies said:


> I can Leave Villa Rica at 11:45am. If JB knows where to go I can pick him up on the way so I don't need to be told where to go.



I sent you a PM on FB.  There may be a crowd issue.  If you want to persevere to at least see the spot, than we can def do this.  I would almost be up for trying other water, stamp creek, etc.  Either way, I am up for something


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 21, 2017)

JB and I ended up getting to Stamp Creek. We saw a handful of stockers but couldn't get them to bite. We did catch some blue gill, red breast, pumpkin seed, and bass. The bass, I believe were either a baby largemouth or spot and batram's bass. It was a pretty good time anyway. Despite not catching any trout, the creek and creek fishing was exactly what I was remembering it was.

http://georgiawildlife.com/fishing/identification







Possibly shoal..


----------

